# etiquette question



## jazzodin (Dec 23, 2009)

We are primally a wedding and commercial company but lately I've wanted to get some models into the studio and do some shoots. I always see people(men and women) on the street or when I'm out and about I'd love to get into the studio either because they have a great style or they have a very unique look. My question is, does anyone have any advise on how to approach a complete stranger and ask to do a photo shoot with them so that I don't come across as a weird or even worst, creepy photographer. Yesterday I saw a women probably in her early to mid 20,s working in a store at our local mall and she had tattoos all over the place. For some reason instantly I had an entire photo shoot in my head but didn't approach her because I wasn't sure if I should. I'm sorry if this is a lame question but I'm just wandering if its even good etiquette to be approaching strangers to begin with or just post ads of models or use the web to look for them. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Linkin (Dec 23, 2009)

I remember when I was in school, a buddy of mine and I were at the shopping centre when a scout came up to us and handed his business card to us saying he'd like us to be in a model shoot.  I never went, but it sure made me feel great.
Maybe keep some business cards handy and when you see such a person, go to them, say you hope they don't mind, but you find their look to be quite unique and you'd love to photograph them.  Give said person your card and hope for the best ^_^
Wish I could give better advice.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree, you just have to get the courage and do it. It's similar to shooting random people in the street, etc. The worst that can happen is that they say no. If that's the case, there's nothing lost and it's not a problem, just move on. Check out this video here: Zack Arias &#8211; Atlanta based editorial music photographer » Street Portraits :: NYC 09/2009 :: Video + Stills It's as simple as going up to the stranger, explaining  yourself and asking. Hand them a business card, let them know where they can view the shots later, or offer to send them a copy. Good luck


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 23, 2009)

This question gets asked every once in a while.  

There really isn't one perfect way of doing this....it mostly depends on your own personality.  I know a few photographers who are so outgoing and bubbly that they could walk down the street and round up 12 people to come pose for them, right then & there.  

You may not have that kind of personality (I certainly don't) so you might have to try something else.  I like the idea of simply introducing yourself and handing them a business card...then let them visit your website and decide to contact you own their own.  This seems like the least 'creepy' method but I'm sure the success rate is fairly low.  Of course, a lot will depends on the the impression you give when you meet them, and your website.  You might even dedicate a page (or a whole site) to recruitment, so that when they go there, it explains that you just want to offer them a zero commitment photo shoot for your own use (you aren't just going to sell them etc).

Of course, when dealing with strangers like this, being friendly, sincere, honest and *confident* is going to be a big benefit.


----------



## craig (Dec 25, 2009)

The cards are certainly stacked against you. The video by Arias pretty much nails the approach and attitude you should have. Why not join Model Mayhem or the like?

Love & Bass


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Goontz. Just ask. If they say no all you have lost is a couple minutes.

Once upon a time I shot a lot of nudes and most people actually said yes. It probably helped that I carried a mini portfolio to show the kind of work I did.


----------



## jazzodin (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great advise. I guess it really is just getting the courage to approach people and asking. Thanks again and have a great holiday season.


----------



## MarcAnthonyPhoto (Dec 26, 2009)

Be honest. Have your business card on hand and go right up to them and give them the card and say what you just said. "I don't want to come off as creepy but I am a professional photographer and I am looking to expand my portfolio and I need a few models to shoot. Here's my card. If you are interested in a free photo shoot give me a call. No strings attached." Or something like that. Believe me, the girl will be more flattered than creeped out.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 26, 2009)

I just go up and ask them they can only say no, i don't care if they think i'm strange


----------



## kkamin (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree the success rate is probably very low that they will call you back.  If you can get some kind of shot on the street and promise to email them a copy, that would probably work better. But if you NEED this person as a model in your studio because they have a magical look, offer to pay them.  People like money.


----------



## eclecticguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think it's a lame question because attractive young people, especially women, would naturally have their guard up because there are a lot of unscrupulous types. This is just a thought off the top of my head, but you could offer coffee or snacks to their Mom or whoever might wish to escort them; that way they may feel more comfortable and know everything is legit.


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jan 3, 2010)

MarcAnthonyPhoto said:


> Be honest. Have your business card on hand and go right up to them and give them the card and say what you just said. "I don't want to come off as creepy but I am a professional photographer and I am looking to expand my portfolio and I need a few models to shoot. Here's my card. If you are interested in a free photo shoot give me a call. No strings attached." Or something like that. Believe me, the girl will be more flattered than creeped out.



definitely agree with this. sounds to me like the best option. Good Luck!


----------

